# I finally caught him!!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen has a habit of sometimes sleeping with his tongue partially sticking out and I had always wanted to take a picture. But he would always put it back in when I got my camera. Now I got it!!! :thumb:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL. Adorable!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL I love it when they do that!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

So so SO stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Good quick draw! Cute, very cute!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is AWESOME! Shiloh does the same thing.....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! Such a silly boy.....and so handsome!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That is so funny! Aussie does thst also! :dance:


----------

